

Picking a language for general purpose or hacking(most diverse) - joescript

what is a good scripting&#x2F;programming for general purpose or hacking to master.used C&#x2F;C++,C#, Php, Python,Obj-C,Javascript,Java,python and ruby a bit.but i seem to be feel like there&#x27;s something always missing. i am looking for a batteries include,good community and flexible to code with. any idea?
======
0942v8653
Python. Really, it has everything you probably need for whatever scripting
you're doing, and plenty of stdlib and community to go around. If you're
looking for something different try a Lisp or maybe Haskell but nothing really
beats Python for simple scripting (except shell, of course, which has easy
access to everything on your computer…)

------
joescript
Hello Again added a form
[http://goo.gl/forms/2VZAXFOigk](http://goo.gl/forms/2VZAXFOigk) for votes

Please pass the word, it would be nice to get a real world vote base on the
internet and not some one sided community of organization

------
informatimago
Common Lisp.
[http://cliki.net/Getting+Started](http://cliki.net/Getting+Started) Scheme.
[http://mitpress.mit.edu/sicp/](http://mitpress.mit.edu/sicp/)

~~~
joescript
Hmm Lisp, I will give That a try while I study python. Doesn't hurt to try.
thanks @informatimago also a question do you think clojure is a good
alternative? huge lib for the language because of all the jars out thier

~~~
informatimago
You can have access to jar libs from Common Lisp with ABCL too.
[http://abcl.org/](http://abcl.org/)

~~~
joescript
cool i will check it out,thanks

------
joescript
I do like the language a lot, maybe I will do that.it just a lot of the people
liked it. I'm not the following the coward type. maybe I will master this. it
just sometimes it's hard and crazy out there trying to find one for you :)

------
joescript
also any thoughts on lua or ruby lua: lightweight ruby: joy of coding

